# Thank You Message From Driver



## Snooperjuke (Mar 7, 2018)

Wouldn't it be nice if you could message any rider that tipped you in app with a personal thank you. I personally would love to message them back saying I appreciate the tip and if I remembered anything about them I could also put that in as well. For instance "Hope you had a nice flight to Cleveland". I also think this would encourage them to continue to tip future drivers. Thoughts?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Agree.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Snooperjuke said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if you could message any rider that tipped you in app with a personal thank you. I personally would love to message them back saying I appreciate the tip and if I remembered anything about them I could also put that in as well. For instance "Hope you had a nice flight to Cleveland". I also think this would encourage them to continue to tip future drivers. Thoughts?


I agree as I created a thread with idea before. Uber is so up their own ass!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Drivers would use that feature to antagonize passengers. Instead of using it to thank tippers you would have drivers using it to harass non tippers or drunks or women they find attractive etc. Once the ride is over the ride is over no need for back and forth after unless somebody forgot something and those messages should be sent to Uber.


----------



## Snooperjuke (Mar 7, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Drivers would use that feature to antagonize passengers. Instead of using it to thank tippers you would have drivers using it to harass non tippers or drunks or women they find attractive etc. Once the ride is over the ride is over no need for back and forth after unless somebody forgot something and those messages should be sent to Uber.


They could make the feature only available to respond to passengers that tipped to avoid the chance of harassing non tippers.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Snooperjuke said:


> They could make the feature only available to respond to passengers that tipped to avoid the chance of harassing non tippers.


I would not really have a problem with that provided they have a function that allowed the passenger to report harassment and the ride share company used a no tolerance policy for harassment in any way.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I would not really have a problem with that provided they have a function that allowed the passenger to report harassment and the ride share company used a no tolerance policy for harassment in any way.


Just like your harrassment towards others here, right?


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

They could have a generic "thanks!" button.

Passengers could collect them like badges and show them off to their friends.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

They could give riders “badges” like we get.. “Great tipper” could be one..


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> I agree as I created a thread with idea before. Uber is so up their own ass!


Dara's super duper new app doesn't give you this option?


----------

